# China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der Libyenkonflikt*

_Diskussion wurde hier aus dem Thread zur Libyenkrise ausgekoppelt._


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

*China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch nicht verwerflich seine Interessen zu verfolgen, macht ja jeder Staat so, nicht nur "der Westen". Das ist doch auch vernünftig das unsere Interessen verfolgt werden.
> Und man kann ja nicht jedem Staat die "Demokratie bringen" oder jeglichen Kontakt zu einer Nation niederlegen. Das war immer so und wird immer so bleiben.
> Ist halt ein zweischneidiges Schwert.


 
Richtig, China macht nichts anderes und die sind nicht so blöd, noch Truppen in irgendein Land zu schicken, damit die ihre politische Ausrichtung ändern.
Die machen das im Verborgenen und damit fahren sie scheinbar sehr gut.


----------



## Softcooky (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der Libyenkonflikt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, China macht nichts anderes und die sind nicht so blöd, noch Truppen in irgendein Land zu schicken, damit die ihre politische Ausrichtung ändern.
> Die machen das im Verborgenen und damit fahren sie scheinbar sehr gut.


 
Verborgen, wie in Tibet? 

Aber stimmt schon - wer hätte das gedacht, dass mal ein kommunistischer Staat der wohl größte
Gläubiger der USA wird

aber wir sind wohl gerade "etwas"  offtopic...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der Libyenkonflikt*

Sind wir sicher (mal wieder ), aber es ist schon komisch, dass sie westliche Welt ihren Wohlstand auf Schulden aufbaut, die die nachfolgende Generation irgendwann mal tilgen muss (wobei man ja eigentlich nicht mehr von Tilgung sprechen kann, es geht nur noch um die Zinszahlungen). Das gigantische Handelsbilanzdefizit wird die USA irgendwann einholen (solange sie Dollar drucken und die Chinesen/Araber ihnen die abnehmen, läuft der Kreislauf noch, aber irgendwann kann China keine Dollar mehr bunkern und den Arabern wird das Öl mal ausgehen, dann ist das auch vorbei).

Aber dafür kann man fast echt mal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
_wo führ die Schuldenlast noch hin_, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Woohoo (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der Libyenkonflikt*

China muss weiter die US Anleihen kaufen damit der Dollar nicht noch weiter an Wert verliert. Oder anders gesagt, damit der Yuan nicht aufgewertet wird. 


Die Berichterstattung um Libyen ist momentan wohl etwas geringer geworden. Wahrscheinlich die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.


----------



## Softcooky (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der Libyenkonflikt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber dafür kann man fast echt mal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
> _wo führ die Schuldenlast noch hin_, oder so ähnlich.


 
Da es diesen Thread noch nicht gibt  : 
Die Frage ist ja auch nicht nur wie es weitergeht, wenn China das nicht mehr stemmen kann und wie die Energiepolitik 
aussehen soll, sondern inwieweit die Chinesen versuchen werden Einfluss auf die amerikanische Politik zu nehmen
(bzw.: es schon tun).


----------



## Arthuriel (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der Libyenkonflikt*

Hmm, wie wäre es mit folgendem Threadtitel, falls ihr einen neuen eröffnen wollt: "Wer wird die kommende Weltmacht sein? bzw. Welche Länder werden die kommenden Weltmächte sein?".
Im Anfangspost könnte man dann einige auflisten (z.B. auch mit pro und contra Argumenten) und dann kann man darüber diskutieren, bis der Thread geschlossen oder das Thema zu langweilig wird.
Hatte schon überlegt, so einen Thread zu eröffnen, aber bisher hatte ich noch keine große Lust, dies zu tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der Libyenkonflikt*



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Hmm, wie wäre es mit folgendem Threadtitel, falls ihr einen neuen eröffnen wollt: "Wer wird die kommende Weltmacht sein? bzw. Welche Länder werden die kommenden Weltmächte sein?".
> Im Anfangspost könnte man dann einige auflisten (z.B. auch mit pro und contra Argumenten) und dann kann man darüber diskutieren, bis der Threas geschlossen oder das Thema zu langweilig wird.
> Hatte schon überlegt, so einen Thread zu eröffnen, aber bisher hatte ich noch keine große Lust, dies zu tun.


 
Weltmacht ist nicht grundsätzlich, es geht ja auch nicht darum, wer wirtschaftlich oder militärisch stark ist, es geht darum, wie das Wirtschaftssystem überhaupt noch funktionieren soll. wenn jeder immer vom "Wachstum" spricht und man jedes Jahr immer höhere Rendite machen muss, damit das Geld nicht woanders hinwandert.
Die USA sind doch deshalb noch so kreditwürdig, weil sie eine gigantische Wirtschaftsleistung haben (da kommen die Chinesen nicht mal Ansatzweise dran), daher kaufen sie ja auch alle den Dollar, denn ohne den US Konsum geht die Weltwirtschaft den Bach runter.

Aber vielleicht kann sich ein uns allgemein bekannter Moderator das ja mal ausklammern, einen neuen Thread entwickeln und einen super Startpost zaubern.  
Könnte ich vielleicht auch machen, aber ich bin zu faul, ich schreib lieber ab (mit Fußnoten).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*

Ich hab mich mal dran versucht, aber da ihr nicht so wirklich klar sagt, was ihr wollt (China? Schulden?), fällt das Startpost spärlich aus. Ich hab mich für Schwerpunkt China entschieden, denn zu Finanzen hatten wir schon was:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-gruende-fuer-den-niedergang-des-systems.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rtschaftskrise-weg-heraus-oder-sackgasse.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*

Aber wo willst du die Grenze ziehen?
Wenn du von China anfängst, dann ist das auch eine Weltwirtschaftssache und Zinseszinsen haben damit auch zu tun.

Wie wäre es, wenn du den alten Kram mal dich machst und wir ihr ein neues Plätzchen haben, wo man den Kram zusammenfassen kann?
(und dann kannst du auch einen guten Startpost machen, der auf jeder neuen Seite neu gepostet wird, damit man noch weiß, um was es geht )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*

Wie wärs, wenn du dir die Arbeit für dein Thema machst, wärend ich mich darauf beschränke, 5 Minuten lang Posts hin- und her zu kopieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn du dir die Arbeit für dein Thema machst, wärend ich mich darauf beschränke, 5 Minuten lang Posts hin- und her zu kopieren?


 
Moment, ich zitiere mich mal selbst... 



> Könnte ich vielleicht auch machen, aber ich bin zu faul, ich schreib lieber ab (mit Fußnoten).



Natürlich könnte man was ausarbeiten, aber der Startpost steht ja schon und ich sehe einfach nicht ein, dass wir zu einem Thema, das sich über stark überscheidet, noch mehrere Thread aufmachen müssen.


----------



## Arthuriel (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*

Ich habe ebenfalls überlegt, ob ich einen Thread über Weltmächte und deren Vor- und Nachteile erstelle, bei dem man dann im Anschluß darüber diskutieren kann, wie sich das in Zukunft so weiterentwickelt. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass das eher der Zivilisationsauswahl von Age of Empires ähnelt (außer das man keine Prozentangaben verwendet).


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*

Es gibt halt einfach zu viele Faktoren, die berücksichtigt werden müssen, wenn du so eine Vorhersage tätigen willst (nicht mal Wirtschaftswissenschaftler trauen sich an sowas ran).
Ich würde das auf wenige Faktoren beschränken, wie eben Rohstoffe, denn das wird der wichtigste Faktor sein, so in 50-100 Jahren, denn es geht ja nicht nur um Öl, guckt dir die Metalle an, die in der Computerindustrie verwendet werden, in der Automobilindustrie. Da gibt wenige Firmen, die 90% oder mehr der weltweiten metallischen Rohstoffe kontrollieren.
Nicht nur wegen Öl geht China nach Afrika, auch wegen der ganzen Metalle.


----------



## Arthuriel (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*

Stimmt, denn Metalle wie Indium, Tantal usw. spielen ja eine wichtige Rolle. Denn bei ersterem sind die Vorräte ja schon in ca. 20 Jahren erschöpft. Allerdings muss man noch dabei berücksichtigen, dass neue Daten zu den Vorkommen rausgegeben werden und neue Quellen entdeckt werden. Also selbst das Thema Rohstoffe ist schon zu umfassend.

Theoretisch könnte man ebenfalls gesellschaftliche Faktoren mitreinbringen. Denn was nützen einem sichere Rohstoffquellen, wenn viele gar nicht an dem Wohlstand usw. teilnehmen können bzw. die Lebensbedingungen der Armen miserabel sind?

Hmm, die Themen sind in der Tat sehr umfassend.

P.S.: Nagut, Indium kann man nicht so richtig dazurechnen, da China selber einen Anteil von ca. 60% an der Weltproduktion hat.

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indium

P.P.S.: Und selbst bei Tantal haben Brasilien und Australien die Hauptproduktion inne (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tantal#cite_note-usgs-12Siehe Quelle 13). Für mich sieht das eher nach dem Suchen der letzten Rohstoffvorkommen aus, wobei China das anscheinend am besten hinkriegt. Zumindest macht das auf mich den Hindruck (sowohl das Suchen der letzten Rohstoffe als auch im Bezug auf China bei der Rohstoffsuche).


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*

Dazu musst du noch bedenken, dass auch 1,3 Milliarden Chinesen mal besser leben wollen. Viele sehen, wie Europäer leben, wie Amerikaner leben und wieso sollen sich die Chinesen (oder wer auch immer) mit dem CO² Ausstoß zurückhalten?. Haben Europa und USA doch auch nicht gemacht.
Dazu kommt noch die 1-Kind Politik Chinas. In 40 Jahren werden die ein großes Problem mit einer alternden Bevölkerung bekommen (Japan ist hier ein Beispiel).
Die Länder, die eine relativ junge Bevölkerung haben, sind da im Vorteil, doch was werden die draus machen?
Guck dir Iran an, eine sehr junge Bevölkerung, doch ohne die richtige Regierung kann sie das Potential nicht entwickeln.


----------



## Arthuriel (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*

In der Sache mit Bedürfnis nach Wohlstand muss ich dir Recht geben, da die Menschen halt einen höheren Lebensstandard erreichen möchten und sich da unsere Lebensweise abgucken, die meistens nicht gerade nachhaltig ist. (Man wird ja sehen, ob sich die Situation eventuell bessert oder eben nicht).

Nagut, die Einkindpolitik hat große Auswirkungen (2009 kamen 120 Jungen auf 100 Mädchen), allerdings konnte sie vor allem nur in den Städten durchgesetzt werden, wobei das in letzter Zeit auch gelockert worden ist. Wenn sie strenger verfolgt worden wäre, wäre die Situation heutzutage noch schlimmer.

Ansonsten denke ich mal, dass die Länder bestehen bzw. sich weiterentwickeln werden, die ihre Probleme bzw. die wichtigsten Problem lösen können. Staaten, die das nicht hinkriegen, werden wohl auf dem gleichen Niveau bleiben oder Rückschritte verzeichnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*



Arthuriel schrieb:


> In der Sache mit Bedürfnis nach Wohlstand muss ich dir Recht geben, da die Menschen auch endlich einen höheren Lebensstandard erreichen möchten. In dieser Hinsicht könnte man sich ebenfalls fragen, ob viele Leute im Westen bzw. der Westen generell ein falsches Vorbild im Bezug auf Nachhaltigkeit usw. sin



Wenn du die USA als Maßstab nimmst, auf jeden Fall.
Ich hab Bauklötze gestaunt, als ich dort gearbeitet habe.
Die Rechner wurden nach Büroschluss nicht runtergefahren, die Fahrstühle blieben im Betrieb, Dauerbeleuchtung über Nacht, die Klimaanlage lief die ganze Zeit.
In den Häusern der Menschen leuchtete überall das Licht, egal ob einer im Raum war oder nicht.
Dann die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung. 

Als Europäer schlägst du da die Hände übern Kopf und das Dilemma ist ja, es gibt dort zwar auch eine Grüne Partei, aber die kannst du nicht mit hier vergleichen, einfach zu klein, zu schwach.



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Nagut, die Einkindpolitik hatte große Auswirkungen (2009 kamen 120 Jungen auf 100 Mädchen), allerdings konnte sie ja nur vor allem in den Städten durchgesetzt werden, wobei das in letzter Zeit auch gelockert worden ist. Wenn sie strenger verfolgt worden wäre, wäre die Situation ja heutzutage noch schlimmer.



Warte mal ab, nicht nur dass so viele Jungen mehr geboren werden als Mädchen (in vielen Teilen werden Mädchen bei der Geburt getötet, weil sie "zu teuer" sind), auch wenn die jetzige arbeitende Bevölkerung in Rente geht (Ok, gibts da nicht, da macht das die Familie), dann werden sie ein großes Problem bekommen.
Das ist hier aber nicht anders. Lass man die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge (60/70 Jahre) in Rente gehen, dann bricht das Rentensystem in Deutschland zusammen.
Dazu kommen noch die Beamtenpensionen (was wurde in den 80er nicht noch alles schnell verbeamtet). Alleine die sollen angeblich rund 250 Milliarden Euro ausmachen, dann das Sozialsystem mit dem Pflegesystem (das dann auch Pleite geht) und die Arbeitslosen, die dann leben.



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Ansonsten denke ich mal, dass die Länder bestehen bzw. sich weiterentwickeln können, die ihre Probleme bzw. die wichtigsten Problem lösen können. Staaten, die das nicht hinkriegen, werden wohl auf dem gleichen Niveau bleiben oder Rückschritte machen.



Das Problem ist ja, das sieht man ja an Deutschland, dass die Probleme zwar irgendwie erkannt wurden, aber jeder scheut sich was zu machen, denn das ist sehr unpopulär und du wirst dann nicht wieder gewählt.
also sagt sich der gemeine Politiker "_ich bin eh schon Mitte 50, mich betrifft das eh nicht mehr, also lass ich es und sollen die doch in 30 Jahren zusehen, wo sie bleiben_".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls überlegt, ob ich einen Thread über Weltmächte und deren Vor- und Nachteile erstelle, bei dem man dann im Anschluß darüber diskutieren kann, wie sich das in Zukunft so weiterentwickelt. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass das eher der Zivilisationsauswahl von Age of Empires ähnelt



Genau das ist zu befürchten. Eine Weltmacht ist vorerst mehr als genug als Thema.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, nicht nur dass so viele Jungen mehr geboren werden als Mädchen (in vielen Teilen werden Mädchen bei der Geburt getötet, weil sie "zu teuer" sind),



Afaik sind weite Teile Chinas immerhin soweit, das Problem vor der Geburt zu lösen.



> Das Problem ist ja, das sieht man ja an Deutschland, dass die Probleme zwar irgendwie erkannt wurden, aber jeder scheut sich was zu machen, denn das ist sehr unpopulär und du wirst dann nicht wieder gewählt.
> also sagt sich der gemeine Politiker "_ich bin eh schon Mitte 50, mich betrifft das eh nicht mehr, also lass ich es und sollen die doch in 30 Jahren zusehen, wo sie bleiben_".


 
Das liegt schlussendlich daran, dass alle Probleme auf ähnlich unangenehme Ursachen zurückgehen: Man hat jahrzehntelang auf Kosten zukünftiger Generationen einen Lebensstandard aufgebaut, den man sich eigentlich nicht leisten konnte. Sei es Staatsverschuldung, Rentensystem, Ressourcenverbrauch, Einsparungen im Bildungsbereich, Umweltzerstörung oder Öl-abhängige Wirtschaft (in der Zukunft kommt noch Atomkraft dazu): Mitlerweile ist man in vielen Bereichen an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem Vorgehensweisen, die der Volkswirtschaft Vorteile brachten, neutrale oder sogar negative Auswirkungen haben. Man hätte schon vor Jahren ein Nullwachstum beim Lebensstandard durchsetzen müssen, um die nötigen Ressourcen für die Behebung der Fehler der vorrangegangenen Jahrzehnte zu haben - hat man aber nicht. Heute ist man imho an dem Punkt, an dem sich eine Reduktion nur noch zu kosten anderer Teile der Welt verhindern lässt, aber gewählt werden weiterhin nur Politiker, die unendliches Wachstum versprechen.

China stellt sich da wenigstens etwas anders an und hat das Problem der Bevölkerungsexplosion (aus dem extrem viele weitere resultieren) gelöst, bevor man ein Sozialsystem eingeführt hat, dass auf eine ins unendliche wachsende Bevölkerung angewiesen ist. Auch was Rohstoffe angeht sind sie deutlich vorsichtiger, als das Deutschland der 50er und 60er und Wissen saugen sie auf wie ein Schwamm, während das Bildungssystem stetig verbessert wird.
Bleibt abzuwarten, wie sie mit der Energie- und Umweltproblematik fertig werden. Zwar scheinen sie sich stärker für erneuerbare zu interessieren, als die USA, aber im Vergleich zum stetig wachsenden Energiehunger, der mit Kohle gestillt wird, sind die Bemühungen trotzdem lächerlich. Die Verwüstungs-Altlasten aus der Landwirtschaftspolitik des letzten Jahrhunderts haben sie auch nicht im Griff.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik sind weite Teile Chinas immerhin soweit, das Problem vor der Geburt zu lösen.



Dazu müssen sie wissen, ob es ein Mädchen wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> China stellt sich da wenigstens etwas anders an und hat das Problem der Bevölkerungsexplosion (aus dem extrem viele weitere resultieren) gelöst...



Na ja, 1,3 Milliarden Menschen ist schon eine Explosion, wenn man bedenkt, wie groß das Land ist, im Vergleich zu ähnlich großen Ländern und wie viele Menschen dort leben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> bevor man ein Sozialsystem eingeführt hat, dass auf eine ins unendliche wachsende Bevölkerung angewiesen ist.



Bin mir da jetzt nicht so sicher, aber von einem Sozialsystem, was wir jetzt darunter verstehen, sind die Chinesen doch sehr weit entfernt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch was Rohstoffe angeht sind sie deutlich vorsichtiger, als das Deutschland der 50er und 60er und Wissen saugen sie auf wie ein Schwamm, während das Bildungssystem stetig verbessert wird.



China sieht ja, was die Industrieländer so an Fehlern gemacht haben und diese machen sie jetzt nicht, ist logisch. Würde man einen riesigen DeLorean () haben, wo ganz Deutschland reinpasst, würde man das Sozialsystem sicher auch nicht mehr so aufbauen, wie es jetzt ist.
Andererseits bilden die Chinesen eine Menge Ingenieure aus (1,8 Millionen pro Jahr, wenn ich die Zahl noch richtig im Kopf hab). Trotzdem sind ihre Universitäten aber noch etwas entfernt von Deutschen Hochschulen (die guten meine ich jetzt  ) oder amerikanischen, denn es kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, dass die besten chinesischen Forscher ins Ausland gehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bleibt abzuwarten, wie sie mit der Energie- und Umweltproblematik fertig werden. Zwar scheinen sie sich stärker für erneuerbare zu interessieren, als die USA, aber im Vergleich zum stetig wachsenden Energiehunger, der mit Kohle gestillt wird, sind die Bemühungen trotzdem lächerlich. Die Verwüstungs-Altlasten aus der Landwirtschaftspolitik des letzten Jahrhunderts haben sie auch nicht im Griff.


 
Ich sage es gerne noch mal.
1,3 Milliarden Menschen wollen in dem Land nicht nur von der Tasse Reis leben, sie wollen warme Häuser haben, täglich Fleisch und Milch essen können, Straßenverbindungen haben, Schienensystem (öffentlichen Nahverkehr benutzen können ) ausgebaut haben.
Was bedeutet das, wenn so viele Menschen Hühnchen, Schwein oder Rind essen wollen?
Wo sollen die Tiere leben, welche Felder ernähren die Tiere, welche die Menschen, was ist mit dem Biosprit, der ja auch noch hergestellt werden soll?

Und der intensive Bergbau macht weite Teile unbewohnbar, leider sind die Bergbauregionen aber nicht in trockener, lebensfeindlicher Wüste.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*

Wenn sie den Leitzins weiterhin im Auge behalten (wovon ich mal stark ausgehe. Die PBC ist ja nicht ganz so stupide wie die Vertreter der FED und ECB, denen man so langsam aber sicher Böswilligkeit unterstellen kann) und die nächsten 2-3 Blasen überleben, die sie gerade in diesem Moment selbst produzieren, dann sehe ich für China eine leuchtende Zukunft. 

Sorgen mache ich mir eher um unsere westliche Wirtschaft, die nichtmal die nächste kleine Blase überstehen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dazu müssen sie wissen, ob es ein Mädchen wird.



Es gibt Methoden, das bereits bei der Zeugung zu beeinflussen (nicht sehr zuverlässig, aber irgendwo müssen ja die 100 Mädchen unter 220 Kindern herkommen  ). Dazu kommen, für die etwas vermögenderen, PID beziehungsweise Fruchtwasseruntersuchung & Abtreibung.



> Na ja, 1,3 Milliarden Menschen ist schon eine Explosion, wenn man bedenkt, wie groß das Land ist, im Vergleich zu ähnlich großen Ländern und wie viele Menschen dort leben.



Der Vergleich mit "ähnlich großen Ländern" hinkt ein bißchen. Kanada und Russland bieten über weite Teile ihres Territoriums weitaus schlechtere klimatische Bedingungen, USA, Australien und Brasilien haben 2 Jahrtausende Hochkultur aufzuholen. Das siebtgrößte Land -Indien- wäre dann in vielerlei Hinsicht vergleichbar und mal eben die 2,5fache Bevölkerungsdichte - von Bangladesh oder Japan fangen wir lieber gar nicht erst an. Auch die meisten südostasiatischen Länder liegen deutlich vor China, ebenso viele West- und Mitteleuropäer.
Über dem ökologisch unbedenklichen Maße liegen sie (offensichtlich) trotzdem, aber immerhin haben sie das Problem überhaupt erkannt, während z.B. Deutschland (mit dem 1,65 fachen Bevölkerungsdichte) der Meinung ist, deutlich mehr Kinder zu benötigen.



> China sieht ja, was die Industrieländer so an Fehlern gemacht haben und diese machen sie jetzt nicht, ist logisch.



Klingt logisch, aber wenn man sich eine Vielzahl von Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländern und die deutsche/europäische/amerikanische Innen- und Außenpolitik anguckt, dann ist es alles andere als selbstverständlich.




> Würde man einen riesigen DeLorean () haben, wo ganz Deutschland reinpasst, würde man das Sozialsystem sicher auch nicht mehr so aufbauen, wie es jetzt ist.



Würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen. Die heutigen Probleme waren bereits zur Einführung absehbar und es gab im weiteren Verlauf mehrere Schnitte, nach denen man das System hätte auslaufen lassen können.



> Andererseits bilden die Chinesen eine Menge Ingenieure aus (1,8 Millionen pro Jahr, wenn ich die Zahl noch richtig im Kopf hab). Trotzdem sind ihre Universitäten aber noch etwas entfernt von Deutschen Hochschulen (die guten meine ich jetzt  ) oder amerikanischen, denn es kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, dass die besten chinesischen Forscher ins Ausland gehen.



Letzteres hängt mit den Gehältern zusammen - nicht mit den Ausbildungsbedingungen, wobei du bei denen natürlich recht hast. Aber wenn man sich anguckt, wo China vor 40 Jahren war und wo Deutschland vor 40 Jahren war und wo beide heute sind, dann wird imho klar, wer die Anforderungen der Zukunft begriffen hat und wer lieber in den Urlaub fliegt.



> täglich Fleisch und Milch essen können



Irr ich mich, oder ist Lactoseintolleranz in China nicht sehr weit verbreitet?


----------



## Arthuriel (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*

@ruyven: Ja und zwar mit einem Antel von 94%.


Siehe Tabelle bei folgender Quelle:
Laktoseintoleranz

Nagut, allerdings gibt es ja auch noch Fleischprodukte (hoher Energiebedarf), sowie Produkte, die Zucker (Diabetesrisiko) enthalten.
D.h. es existieren immer noch Problemquellen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*

Das mit der Laktoseintoleranz hält die Chinesen aber anscheinend nicht davon ab, massig Milchprodukte zu importieren. 

Alkohol scheint in China ja auch zu laufen. Und das, obwohl 56% der Bevölkerung das AlkoholdehydrogenaseEnzym fehlt und sie deswegen Alkohol nur äußerst schlecht abbauen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt Methoden, das bereits bei der Zeugung zu beeinflussen (nicht sehr zuverlässig, aber irgendwo müssen ja die 100 Mädchen unter 220 Kindern herkommen  ). Dazu kommen, für die etwas vermögenderen, PID beziehungsweise Fruchtwasseruntersuchung & Abtreibung.



Öhm, wer ist denn in China vermögend?
Die 800 Millionen Menschen, die von der Hand im Mund leben? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit "ähnlich großen Ländern" hinkt ein bißchen. Kanada und Russland bieten über weite Teile ihres Territoriums weitaus schlechtere klimatische Bedingungen, USA, Australien und Brasilien haben 2 Jahrtausende Hochkultur aufzuholen. Das siebtgrößte Land -Indien- wäre dann in vielerlei Hinsicht vergleichbar und mal eben die 2,5fache Bevölkerungsdichte - von Bangladesh oder Japan fangen wir lieber gar nicht erst an. Auch die meisten südostasiatischen Länder liegen deutlich vor China, ebenso viele West- und Mitteleuropäer.
> Über dem ökologisch unbedenklichen Maße liegen sie (offensichtlich) trotzdem, aber immerhin haben sie das Problem überhaupt erkannt, während z.B. Deutschland (mit dem 1,65 fachen Bevölkerungsdichte) der Meinung ist, deutlich mehr Kinder zu benötigen.



Klar, Kanada oder Russland kannst du nicht als Maßstab nehmen, aber auch in China gibts große Gebiete, die du nicht nutzen kannst. Guck dir die Gebirge an, die Landschaft in Richtig Afghanistan, da ist die Bevölkerungsdichte schon sehr gering.
Mir geht es auch nicht um Menschen pro km², sondern rein um die Masse an Menschen.
Natürlich kannst du fragen, wovon die Inder leben sollen (die essen die Rinder ja nicht und 1 Milliarde sinds schon) und was ist mi Malaysia, Indonesien, Pakistan, usw. Bangladesch hat doppelt Pech, denn die haben ein sehr großes Flussdelta, das regelmäßig das halbe Land unter Wasser setzt. 

Deutschland braucht ja deswegen mehr Kinder, weil die, die da sind, nicht mehr reichen um den Wohlstand zu sichern, denn ohne Kinder kein Rentensystem (ist halt so, nicht meine Idee).

Kleine Geschichte nebenbei. Als unsere Tochter geboren wurde, kam als erstes ein Pfarrer und wollte sie taufen (wir haben abgelehnt, da hat er uns als Demokraten beschimpft ).
Aber der nächste, der kam, war einer von der Einwanderungsbehörde und hat ihr gleich ihre Papiere ausgestellt und sie als US Bürgerin registriert.
Mit dem gleichen Atemzug hat er auch uns gefragt, ob wir US Citizen werden wollen, denn als Eltern eines in den USA geborenen Kindes hat man da sozusagen "Vorzugsrecht".
Der Knabe hat alles ausgefüllt, wir mussten und fast um nichts kümmern. 

Wie ist es denn in Deutschland, wenn dort ein Ausländer (meinetwegen eine türkische Familie) ein Kind zur Welt bringt?
Kommen dann auch alle anderen angelaufen und begrüßen den Nachwuchs als neuen Staatsbürger? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klingt logisch, aber wenn man sich eine Vielzahl von Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländern und die deutsche/europäische/amerikanische Innen- und Außenpolitik anguckt, dann ist es alles andere als selbstverständlich.



Das liegt aber eher daran, dass sich die damaligen Weltmächte auch immer eingemischt haben, wie also sollten sie sich entwickeln? China hat das intelligenter gemacht, die haben dicht gemacht und erst mal geguckt (Wirtschaftsspionage lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor).
Heute nutzt China das am Kapitalismus, was für sie von Vorteil ist, aber ohne ihre Grundzüge aufzugeben (Unterdrückung, Einparteiensystem, usw).
In China gibts niemanden, der gegen ein neues Kohlekraftwerk demonstriert, niemand verklagt eine staatliche Firma, weil dessen Kinder an Krebs erkrankt sich, niemand fordert ein Verbraucherschutzministerium, niemand rottet sich zusammen um ein sinnfreies Projekt zu boykottieren. 
Oder denkst du, dass die Proteste gegen Stuttgart 21 (öhm, nennen wir es mal Peking 21) in China möglich wären?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen. Die heutigen Probleme waren bereits zur Einführung absehbar und es gab im weiteren Verlauf mehrere Schnitte, nach denen man das System hätte auslaufen lassen können.



Tja, damals dachte man, dass die Bevölkerung immer weiter zunimmt, die 3,3 Kinder pro Frau würden sich im 50 Jahren verdoppeln.
Mit dem heutigen Wissen wird das sicher anders laufen, so viel Zuversicht hab ich da doch. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzteres hängt mit den Gehältern zusammen - nicht mit den Ausbildungsbedingungen, wobei du bei denen natürlich recht hast. Aber wenn man sich anguckt, wo China vor 40 Jahren war und wo Deutschland vor 40 Jahren war und wo beide heute sind, dann wird imho klar, wer die Anforderungen der Zukunft begriffen hat und wer lieber in den Urlaub fliegt.



Als ich in China war, hab ich auch eine Universität besucht (man wollte zeigen, wie super sie sind und das deutsche Ingenieure nicht mehr das Maß der Welt sind), doch wenn ich da an meine alte Uni denke (TUHH), dann sind die Chinesen noch mindestens 20 Jahre hinter uns. Der Westen darf das halt nicht verschlafen, aber wenn man zur Rettung der Banken Kürzungen beim Bildungswesen einsetzt, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenns daneben geht.

Außerdem, wo war denn Deutschland nach dem Krieg?
Alles war kaputt, die Bevölkerung dezimiert, die Strukturen zerstört, doch Deutschland hat sich in 20 Jahren (in den 60ern gings ja richtig ab) wieder zu einem Industrieland entwickelt. Weitere 20 Jahre später gehörten sie zu den Top Ländern weltweit.
China muss noch eine Menge machen, um auf das Niveau Europas oder den USA zu kommen. Dass sie es schaffen können, sehe ich schon, hängt davon ab, wie stabil das Land bleibt, denn es gibt auch dort eine Menge Völker, die "zwanghaft" zusammenleben "müssen".



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irr ich mich, oder ist Lactoseintolleranz in China nicht sehr weit verbreitet?


 
Nur weil man eine Sache nicht verdauen kann, heißt das nicht, dass man es nicht verzehren kann.
Im chinesischen Supermarkt gibts die gleichen Milchprodukte wie bei uns. Milch, Joghurt, Snacks, Riegel, Sahne, Milchschnitte ()


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wer ist denn in China vermögend?
> Die 800 Millionen Menschen, die von der Hand im Mund leben?


 
Es gibt da mitlerweile einige vermögende Menschen. Ausländer wie auch Chinesen. 
Ist wie so gut wie mit jedem Land, dass vom Fall des eisernen Vorhangs profitieren konnte. 

Entweder es ist alles völlig bergab gegangen und hat sich auch nichtmehr aufgerappelt, so dass es nur noch als "Ersatzteillager" für kleine und mittlere Investoren dienen konnte (DDR), oder es gab einen deutlichen Aufschwung und einer Verbesserung in Sachen Lebensstandard (für einige, nicht unbedingt alle), mit einer kleinen Schicht an Neureichen (Russland und die Volksrepublik China). 

BTW: Die Überschrift ist etwas verwirrend. Von welchem China reden wir denn? Begrenzt sich das nur auf Die Volksrepublik China oder auch auf Hong Kong (AFAIK wurde das lange Zeit auch als China bezeichnet) und Taiwan (Republik China)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Es gibt da mitlerweile einige vermögende Menschen. Ausländer wie auch Chinesen.
> Ist wie so gut wie mit jedem Land, dass vom Fall des eisernen Vorhangs profitieren konnte.



Das sind aber nur wenige, kannst du nur schwer in Prozente fassen, wenn du an 1,3 Milliarden Menschen denkst



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> BTW: Die Überschrift ist etwas verwirrend. Von welchem China reden wir denn? Begrenzt sich das nur auf Die Volksrepublik China oder auch auf Hong Kong (AFAIK wurde das lange Zeit auch als China bezeichnet) und Taiwan (Republik China)?


 
Taiwan würde ich hier mal ausklammern und Hong Kong auch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Alkohol scheint in China ja auch zu laufen. Und das, obwohl 56% der Bevölkerung das AlkoholdehydrogenaseEnzym fehlt und sie deswegen Alkohol nur äußerst schlecht abbauen können.



Alkohol tringt man ja auch nicht, um ihn abzubauen 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wer ist denn in China vermögend?
> Die 800 Millionen Menschen, die von der Hand im Mund leben?



Mitlerweile gibt es auch in China eine gar nicht mal so kleine Mittelschicht - deswegen ja auch das riesige Interesse westlicher Autohersteller, den Chinesen ihr gesamtes Know-How zu schenken, damit sie ein paar Fahrzeuge verkaufen dürfen. Und Kinder haben in der chinesische Kultur einen verdammt hohen Stellenwert, höher als ein Auto.



> Mir geht es auch nicht um Menschen pro km², sondern rein um die Masse an Menschen.



 sinnloser Vergleich imho. China ist nunmal größer als Chile, also hat es auch mehr Einwohner.



> Deutschland braucht ja deswegen mehr Kinder, weil die, die da sind, nicht mehr reichen um den Wohlstand zu sichern, denn ohne Kinder kein Rentensystem (ist halt so, nicht meine Idee).



Was Deutschland demnach braucht, ist ein anderes Rentensystem - aber der Groschen ist bei zuvielen noch nicht gefallen. Das meine ich mit Unterschieden, in denen die Chinesen einen Schritt weiter sind, als manch anderer.



> Das liegt aber eher daran, dass sich die damaligen Weltmächte auch immer eingemischt haben, wie also sollten sie sich entwickeln?



Variante a: So, wie sie es für richtig halten
Variante b: So, wie es die Weltmächte, die viele Fehler begangen haben und begehen, für richtig halten.

Welche von beiden Varianten deinem "aus Fehlern anderer lernen" entspricht und welche das Gegenteil des chinesischen Vorgehens ist, überlasse ich dir 



> Tja, damals dachte man, dass die Bevölkerung immer weiter zunimmt, die 3,3 Kinder pro Frau würden sich im 50 Jahren verdoppeln.
> Mit dem heutigen Wissen wird das sicher anders laufen, so viel Zuversicht hab ich da doch.



Das Konzept der Überbevölkerung wurde bereits im 18. Jhd. diskutiert, zum Zeitpunkt der Einführung des deutschen Rentensystems war es definitiv keine neue Erkenntniss, dass die Bevölkerung nicht unbegrenzt wachsen kann. Ebenso klar dürfte zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Steigerung des Durchschnittsalters durch medizinische Fortschritte gewesen sein und die Tatsache, dass dieser Fortschritt wünschenswert ist -> es lag kein anderer als der heutige Wissensstand bezüglich der langfristigen Tragfähigkeit des Systems vor. Dieser Teil der Fakten wurde nur (wie bei so vielen anderen Dingen) zugunsten der kurzfristigen Vorteile ignoriert.



> Außerdem, wo war denn Deutschland nach dem Krieg?
> Alles war kaputt,



Iirc Wikipedia spricht davon, dass >90% der deutschen Infrastruktur intakt waren, die extreme schnelle Wiederherstellung und schlussendlich das Übertreffen der Wirtschaftsleistung der 20er bestätigt dies.



> die Bevölkerung dezimiert,



Das ist dem Lebensstandard nicht abträglich. Im Gegenteil: So zynisch es klingt, aber mehr Überlebende hätten umgekehrt einen geringeren Wohlstand pro Kopf bedeutet, denn es wären ja nicht mehr Güter erhalten.



> Nur weil man eine Sache nicht verdauen kann, heißt das nicht, dass man es nicht verzehren kann.



Im Falle von Lactose wird sie aber alternativ von Darmbakterienverwertet, was zu Durchfall führt.


@AMDFan: Ich hab nur ein paar Offtopicposts gesammelt, die von "China" sprachen. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist bislang aber ausschließlich die VR gemeint gewesen. Die R wird in Deutschland gemeinhin als Taiwan bezeichnet, da bislang alle Regierungen der wirtschaftlichen Zusammenarbeit den Vorzug vor Moral, Demokratie und Humanismus gegeben haben.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind aber nur wenige, kannst du nur schwer in Prozente fassen, wenn du an 1,3 Milliarden Menschen denkst



Wohl wahr. 

Aber ist das nicht in so gut wie jedem Land so? Selbst in Bahrain und Dubai gibt es mehre Menschen die dem Durchschnitt angehören, als es richtige Überflieger gibt.



> Taiwan würde ich hier mal ausklammern und Hong Kong auch.


Schade eigentlich. Insbesondere der wirtschaftliche Kontrast zwischen diesen 3 Ländern ist ja sehr interessant.  Mit  drei fundamental unterschiedlichen Auslegungen des Kapitalismus (naja. Eigentlich zwei. Da die Unterschiede zwischen Taiwan und Hong Kong natürlich weniger fundamental sind).




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind aber nur wenige, kannst du nur schwer in Prozente fassen, wenn du an 1,3 Milliarden Menschen denkst



Wohl wahr. 

Aber ist das nicht in so gut wie jedem Land so? Selbst in Bahrain und Dubai gibt es mehre Menschen die dem Durchschnitt angehören, als es richtige Überflieger gibt.



> Taiwan würde ich hier mal ausklammern und Hong Kong auch.


Schade eigentlich. Insbesondere der wirtschaftliche Kontrast zwischen diesen 3 Ländern ist ja sehr interessant. Mit drei fundamental unterschiedlichen Auslegungen des Kapitalismus (naja. Eigentlich zwei. Da die Unterschiede zwischen Taiwan und Hong Kong natürlich weniger fundamental sind).


@*ruyven_macaran

*Naja. Ist eben nur blöd, wenn man dann am darauffolgenden Tag immer noch betrunken ist. 
Insofern sollte ich mich auch mal durchchecken lassen. Es besteht die entfernte Möglichkeit, dass ich zumindest teilweise Chinese bin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alkohol tringt man ja auch nicht, um ihn abzubauen



Na ja, das kommentiere ich mal nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mitlerweile gibt es auch in China eine gar nicht mal so kleine Mittelschicht - deswegen ja auch das riesige Interesse westlicher Autohersteller, den Chinesen ihr gesamtes Know-How zu schenken, damit sie ein paar Fahrzeuge verkaufen dürfen. Und Kinder haben in der chinesische Kultur einen verdammt hohen Stellenwert, höher als ein Auto.



Öhm, und die ist wie groß?
Schon mal Städte außerhalb der bekannten angeguckt?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> sinnloser Vergleich imho. China ist nunmal größer als Chile, also hat es auch mehr Einwohner.



Richtig, aber China ist kleiner als die USA, trotzdem leben dort 1 Milliarde mehr Menschen.
Lass die Zahl mal langsam wirken.... 1.000.000.000 Menschen mehr... 

Wenn ich die Zahlen richtig im Kopf hab, dann wird Indien China in 50-60 Jahren überholt haben, was die Einwohnerzahl angeht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was Deutschland demnach braucht, ist ein anderes Rentensystem - aber der Groschen ist bei zuvielen noch nicht gefallen. Das meine ich mit Unterschieden, in denen die Chinesen einen Schritt weiter sind, als manch anderer.



Richtig, aber nicht mehr mit den Regierungen der nächsten 20 Jahre, das heiße Eisen fast kein Politiker an.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Konzept der Überbevölkerung wurde bereits im 18. Jhd. diskutiert, zum Zeitpunkt der Einführung des deutschen Rentensystems war es definitiv keine neue Erkenntniss, dass die Bevölkerung nicht unbegrenzt wachsen kann. Ebenso klar dürfte zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Steigerung des Durchschnittsalters durch medizinische Fortschritte gewesen sein und die Tatsache, dass dieser Fortschritt wünschenswert ist -> es lag kein anderer als der heutige Wissensstand bezüglich der langfristigen Tragfähigkeit des Systems vor. Dieser Teil der Fakten wurde nur (wie bei so vielen anderen Dingen) zugunsten der kurzfristigen Vorteile ignoriert.



Mag sein, aber wie oft hat man auf wissenschaftliche Ausarbeitungen gehört, besonders zu der Zeit?
Und die steigende Lebenserwartungen liegt ja nicht nur am medizinischen Fortschritt. Denk weniger kompliziert. Allein was der Kühlschrank gebracht hat oder die Kläranlage oder allgemein Aufklärung, Sauberkeit bei der Nahrungsmittelproduktion, usw.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Iirc Wikipedia spricht davon, dass >90% der deutschen Infrastruktur intakt waren, die extreme schnelle Wiederherstellung und schlussendlich das Übertreffen der Wirtschaftsleistung der 20er bestätigt dies.



Den Wert halte ich definitiv für zu hoch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist dem Lebensstandard nicht abträglich. Im Gegenteil: So zynisch es klingt, aber mehr Überlebende hätten umgekehrt einen geringeren Wohlstand pro Kopf bedeutet, denn es wären ja nicht mehr Güter erhalten.



Richtig, würden 1 Milliarde Menschen auf der Welt leben, würde es ihnen durchschnittlich besser gehen als 7 Milliarden jetzt.
Man könnte noch zynischer werden und sagen, dass die Kinder an der falschen Stelle geboren werden.
Wenn man besonders zynisch werden will (ist das noch Zynismus?), kann man sagen, dass eine flächendeckende Geburtenkontrolle eingeführt werden muss, bzw. man wendet das an, was man macht, wenns zu viele Rehe gibt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Falle von Lactose wird sie aber alternativ von Darmbakterienverwertet, was zu Durchfall führt.



Und was denkst du, wie lange wird es dauern, bis sich der Organismus des Asiaten an die neue Nahrung angepasst hat?
Der Europäer (und dessen Nachkommen auf der Welt) konnte anfangs auch kein Milchzucker verdauen, jetzt können sie es. Durch die genetische Vermischung wird das weltweit bald kein Problem mehr sein (auch wenns eigentlich überflüssig ist, denn ein ausgewachsenes Tier muss kein Milch mehr verdauern können). 

Ach ja, ich kenne ja ein paar Asiaten und die trinken gerne Milchkaffee oder Latte mit viel Sahne und ich hab nicht den Eindruck, dass die ständig zum Klo laufen. 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Aber ist das nicht in so gut wie jedem Land so? Selbst in Bahrain und Dubai gibt es mehre Menschen die dem Durchschnitt angehören, als es richtige Überflieger gibt.



Schau doch mal den prozentualen Anteil der Mittelschicht in deutschland an der gesamten Bevölkerung (oder allgemein in Westeuropa) und dann rechne das mal auf China um, wie viele Menschen müssten dann dort zur Mittelschicht gehören (und ein Haus + Auto + Hund + 1x pro Jahr Urlaub haben).


PS: wie hast du denn das doppel ein deinen Post bekommen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

*AW: China - Zukunft, Außen-, Wirtschafts-, und Finanzpolitik*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, und die ist wie groß?



Den Schätzungen der Autobauer bezüglich ihres zukünftigen Marktes zufolge >100 Millionen.
Mag natürlich komplett daneben gewesen sein (exakte Zahlen aus diesem Land sind überall ein Problem), aber iirc haben sie in den letzten 10 Jahren ihre Anstrengungen eher noch gesteigert -> bislang treffen die Erwartungen wohl mehr als zu.



> Mag sein, aber wie oft hat man auf wissenschaftliche Ausarbeitungen gehört, besonders zu der Zeit?



Wieso "besonders zu der Zeit"? Ich hab ständig den Eindruck, dass man Wissenschaft nur betriebt, um es "trotzdem" falsch machen zu können.
Was ich aber nur sagen wollte (ehe wir uns hier weniger über China unterhalten, als in anderen Threads...):
Die heutigen Erkenntnisse lagen schon damals auf dem Tisch und jemandem wie Bismarck traue ich auch zu, dass er sie kannte. Er hat sich trotzdem für ein derartig bedenkliches System entschieden und wenn ich mir angucke, wie in den letzten 60 Jahren Energie-, Verkehrs-, Einwanderungs-, Bildungs-, Außen-, Finanz-,... Politik betrieben wurde, dann sehe ich das gleiche Muster gehe deswegen davon aus, dass der gleiche Fehler heute 1:1 wiederholt werden könnte.



> Richtig, würden 1 Milliarde Menschen auf der Welt leben, würde es ihnen durchschnittlich besser gehen als 7 Milliarden jetzt.
> Man könnte noch zynischer werden und sagen, dass die Kinder an der falschen Stelle geboren werden.
> Wenn man besonders zynisch werden will (ist das noch Zynismus?), kann man sagen, dass eine flächendeckende Geburtenkontrolle eingeführt werden muss



Ich kann sehr zynisch sein  aber ich weiß, welche Art von Themen ich nicht moderieren müssen möchte, also lasse ich es an dieser Stelle lieber



> Und was denkst du, wie lange wird es dauern, bis sich der Organismus des Asiaten an die neue Nahrung angepasst hat?



[Zynismus&Biologe]Hängt vom Maß des Konsums und dem Einfluss auf die Fortpflanzung ab. Wenn jeder Chinese 3 Liter Milch am Tag trinken würde, wären innerhalb eines Jahrzehnts vermutlich nur die 6% und ein Teil ihrer Nachkommen übrig, die das Zeug vertragen.[/Zynismus&Biologe]
Das Gen ist zwar dominant, aber solange die rezessive Fassung in wesentlich größerer Zahl vorhanden ist und nicht ausselektiert wird, macht das keinen großen Unterschied.



> Schau doch mal den prozentualen Anteil der Mittelschicht in deutschland an der gesamten Bevölkerung (oder allgemein in Westeuropa) und dann rechne das mal auf China um, wie viele Menschen müssten dann dort zur Mittelschicht gehören (und ein Haus + Auto + Hund + 1x pro Jahr Urlaub haben).



Gewöhne dir ab, "Mittelschicht" über den deutschen Lebensstandard und deutsche Vorlieben zu definieren 



> PS: wie hast du denn das doppel ein deinen Post bekommen?


 
"das doppel"?


----------

